# What are you reading at the moment?



## 1300 Class (Nov 28, 2005)

Currently read "Wanderlust" and "Status Anxiety".


----------



## fatlane (Nov 28, 2005)

"Beloved and God" - A tale of the love between Hadrian and the boy Antinous and the religion it produced.


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm re-reading the Wheel of Time series by Robert Jordan. Book number 11 came out, and I want to re-familiarize myself with the characters before I take on the new book. For some reason, it's taking me longer this time around (sigh!). At least that will give my hubby time to read the new one before I get to it.

Please don't laugh--I have to do this because there are at least 3 series that I am reading, and I really do need to get back into the correct mindset of each. One is Harry Potter--can't wait for book 7-- and the other series is by R.A. Salvatore--a D & D Forgotten Realms series featuring a drow elf named Drizzt Do-Urdan.

And then there is the monthly Reader's Digest, so I always have something to read. Keeps me out of trouble.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 28, 2005)

This thread.


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 28, 2005)

Shame of the Nation by Jonathan Kozol. Despite the Brown V. Board of Education desicion in the 1950's segregation and subpar schools still exist in our modern era. It also delves into detail about the corporatization of the school system. Good read for anyone going into the U.S. public education system.


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Nov 28, 2005)

Australian Lord said:


> Currently read "Wanderlust" and "Status Anxiety".



"After Effects 6, Hands on Training", and "The Official Blender 2.3 Guide."


----------



## Haplo (Nov 28, 2005)

BBW Betty said:


> ...and the other series is by R.A. Salvatore--a D & D Forgotten Realms series featuring a drow elf named Drizzt Do-Urdan.



Oh! You too! I just ordered the first six books from amazon and read them in a few days. I like the story about that drow (elf), born in a diabolic world with sensitive feelings...

But the dragonlance series is better written. Margaret Weis and Tracy Hickmann are more talented authors.

After all I will read the full Drizzt-Story...


----------



## ataraxia (Nov 28, 2005)

Darwin's On the Origin of Species.


----------



## nicolethefantastic (Nov 28, 2005)

I am almost finished reading "Shadow of the Wind" by Carlos Ruiz Zafon.


----------



## adam (Nov 28, 2005)

Galilee
Without Remorse
I guess I'll check out The DaVincci Code.
I like most of the classics by Hemingway, Fitzgerald, and Faulkner.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 28, 2005)

Haplo said:


> Oh! You too! I just ordered the first six books from amazon and read them in a few days. I like the story about that drow (elf), born in a diabolic world with sensitive feelings...
> 
> But the dragonlance series is better written. Margaret Weis and Tracy Hickmann are more talented authors.
> 
> After all I will read the full Drizzt-Story...



Weis and Hickman's Deathgate cycle is the best....
I'm reading "the Last Battle" by CS Lewis (I love Narnia!!)


----------



## EvilPrincess (Nov 28, 2005)

Richard K. Morgan's Woken Furies 

If you like the Kovacs series, Market Forces is an interesting read. 

Have to love those Philip K. Dick award winners


----------



## loves2laugh (Nov 28, 2005)

the rise corruption and coming fall of the house of saud by said aburish


----------



## jamie (Nov 28, 2005)

In the Hand of Dante by Nick Tosches and soon, really-really soon, I am going to start Until I Find You, the new John Irving. My wonderful boyfriend got it for me for my birthday and I am waiting until I am done with my catch-up tasks from my absence from work so I can throw myself in to it.


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 28, 2005)

Haplo said:


> Oh! You too! I just ordered the first six books from amazon and read them in a few days. I like the story about that drow (elf), born in a diabolic world with sensitive feelings...
> 
> But the dragonlance series is better written. Margaret Weis and Tracy Hickmann are more talented authors.
> 
> After all I will read the full Drizzt-Story...



My husband has the Dragonlance books, too. I think I'd go crazy trying to catch up with all the books he had before we met. Now, if I could get him to give my Louis L'Amour westerns the same chance I gave his sci-fi and fantasy books....

Anyway, I'm going to have to settle for keeping a few stories at a time straight. But they are good, aren't they?


----------



## Haplo (Nov 29, 2005)

BBW Betty said:


> Anyway, I'm going to have to settle for keeping a few stories at a time straight. But they are good, aren't they?



Yes, dragonlance is good. The characters are wonderful: Tolpan, Raistlin, Cameron and that mad wizard Zifnap. Or was his name Fizban  ?

And, like Sasquatch! said, the deathcycle series is best ever. It's not in the D&D-universe, its different. Story about that character Haplo (yes, I choose this name, feel it sounds good, dont know why...) is really nice. First he's a pure egoist, then he change his world view complete, act against his master, and rescues a little girl from the big devilish snakes...


----------



## Ivybear (Nov 29, 2005)

BBW Betty said:


> Please don't laugh--I have to do this because there are at least 3 series that I am reading, and I really do need to get back into the correct mindset of each. One is Harry Potter--can't wait for book 7--



*BBW Betty*, I'm a huge Harry Potter fan too! I usually flip through the books when I'm looking for something to read.

I just finished Margaret Atwood's _The Penelopiad_. Very short but extremely well-written. It's part of this huge re-imagining of mythology series where modern authors put their spin on classic myths. Atwood's book was about _The Odessy_from Penelope's point of view. 

Now I need a new book to start on. I'm looking for a nice, long meaty book. Something along the lines of _The Corrections_.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 29, 2005)

Ivybear said:


> Atwood's book was about _The Odessy_from Penelope's point of view.




I just put down _Introducing Kierkegaard_. It's like a summary of S&#248;ren Kierkegaard's life and philosophy without wading through a milliondy pages of text. I do have Kierkegaard’s _Attack On Christendom_, but I got only a hundred pages into it before it found it's way back onto the fat shelf of books-that-I-ought-to-finish-but-never-will. There's a long list of books out there that I'd like to read, but I don't get much time for pleasure reading.

But this little 175-page puppy on has got a much higher chance of making it through Scylla and Charybdis, if you catch my "drift."  Haha...damn, I crack me up! 


Jay West Coast


----------



## jamyjam224 (Nov 29, 2005)

I am reading The Turn of the Screw-Henry James, I have to read it for class but it's very short and interesting...much better then Moby Dick, which I did not enjoy...no offense to any Melville lovers.


----------



## Tragdor (Nov 29, 2005)

-The Nature of the Firm by Ronald Coase and various other peoples
-From Marx to Mises: Post-Capitalist Society and the Challenge of Economic Calculation by David Ramsay Steele 
-Karl Marx's Theory of History by Gerald Allen Cohen 
-The Ego and its Own by Max Stirner
-Natural Right and History by Leo Strauss
-Wittgenstien and Poltical Philsophy by John W. Danford
-For Marx by Louis Althusser
-The Poverty of Historicism by Karl Raimund Popper
-History As a System by Jose Ortega Y Gasset

wow I am a major nerd


----------



## applemac (Nov 29, 2005)

Just read _About a Boy_ and _On the Road_ now I'm re-reading _High Fidelity_


----------



## GregW (Nov 29, 2005)

_A Practical Guide for Policy Analysis _by Eugene Bardach and The ARRL Extra Class License Manual for Radio Amateurs


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 29, 2005)

Does anyone remember fiction? 


(A few do and at the moment, I'm reading non fiction)


----------



## mejix (Dec 2, 2005)

"The Master and Margarita" by Bulgakov. I think Im missing half of the references.


----------



## 1300 Class (Dec 2, 2005)

Reading "Fatherland" by Robert Harris.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 2, 2005)

"The Serial" - Cyra McFadden


----------



## Mini (Dec 3, 2005)

Point of Impact by Stephen Hunter.


----------



## Zoe (Dec 3, 2005)

Just read _The Bluest Eye _by Toni Morrison and _The Fourth Hand _by John Irwing. Now I'm about to re-read _Requiem pour l'Est _by Andreï Makine. The long flights would be so boring without books.


----------



## big3b (Dec 3, 2005)

The Wounded Hawk by Sara Douglas and Soul Music by Terry Pratchett


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 3, 2005)

I'm a computer nerd, so I usually have some technical book I should be flipping thru. Java Servlets.. or something.

My nightstand book, the one that I read until the words get blurry is currently:
Fellowship of the Ring (which I'm re-reading for the nth time)


----------



## MellieD (Dec 10, 2005)

Re-reading The Bachman Books for the bazillionth time. (Bazillionth? Is that even a word?) Stephen King is my hero.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 10, 2005)

Finished the others. Now I'm finally getting around to "The War of the Fatties" by Novo.


----------



## r-nadiv (Dec 10, 2005)

David Foster Wallace, _Consider the Lobster_


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Dec 10, 2005)

Eye of the World by Robert Jordan
The Social Contract by Jean-Jacques Rousseau


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 8, 2006)

The biography on Buster Keaton appropriately called "Keaton".


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 8, 2006)

Backstabber by Elaine Viets


----------



## eightyseven (Apr 8, 2006)

_A Room of One's Own_ by Virginia Woolf


----------



## herin (Apr 8, 2006)

MellieD said:


> Re-reading The Bachman Books for the bazillionth time. (Bazillionth? Is that even a word?) Stephen King is my hero.




I know it! I love the Regulators and Desperation. But, right now I'm reading Servant of the Bones by Anne Rice


----------



## ripley (Apr 8, 2006)

I'm reading _The Constant Princess _by Phillippa Gregory. It is soooooooo good. She writes historical fiction, and this one is about Katherine of Aragon.

Oh, and a bazillion gardening catalogs.


----------



## ataraxia (Apr 8, 2006)

Just finished The King in Yellow by Robert W. Chambers.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 8, 2006)

Right Now? I'm reading Dreamweaver 8: The Missing Manual


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Apr 8, 2006)

Just finished _Blow Fly_ by Patricia Cornwell and _The Testament_ by John Grisham. Getting ready to resume reading _The Life of Pi_ by Yarr Martel.


----------



## rudeboy (Apr 8, 2006)

"How to Survive a Robot Uprising", just finished "Haunted" by Chuck Palahniuk (not his best work, but i'm a big fan of his), trying to finish "Hocus Pocus" by Kurt Vonnegut too


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 8, 2006)

Currently reading Stephen King's _Dark Tower V: Wolves of the Calla_.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 8, 2006)

Three books in the reading process right now... I can't always read the same book every night...

For school: The Shipping News by Annie Proulx
For leisure: Rosencrantz & Guildenstern are Dead by Tom Stoppard
Flag in Exile (Book 5 in the Honor Harrington Series) by David Weber


----------



## nicolethefantastic (May 15, 2006)

The Idiot, Dostoevsky


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 15, 2006)

I LOVE Dostoevsky, even if I struggle to say his name.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 15, 2006)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> This thread.


Me too. Too confused to read any book or anything else printed on paper.


----------



## Blackjack (May 15, 2006)

Currently working on Huxley's _Brave New World_. I'm gonna finish it this time, really!


----------



## nicolethefantastic (May 15, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I LOVE Dostoevsky, even if I struggle to say his name.



Me too! (my favourite so far is notes from underground, mostly i think because i can relate to the confusion and contradiction of the main character) But i have to say on the names front, i have found that i tend to read the character names really quickly so that I don't pay much attention to the actual letters on the page and rather ... give them my own names based loosely on what was on the page and also my very own pronounciations. :doh:


----------



## MissToodles (May 15, 2006)

"planet of the slums" and the power broker (again, I pick up this book on and off, it is 1200 pages!)

need to read more fiction, any suggestions? I really enjoy 19th century British novels and speculative fiction (octavia butler, ursula le guin)


----------



## JoyJoy (May 15, 2006)

I found a copy of Anne Rice's Taltos on sale at Hastings for $2, so I got it...not taking the time to notice until I was well into it that it is the third in the series.  I'm enjoying it though, so I'll finish it and then go back to read the first two. This is my first time to read one of her books, and I'm loving it!


----------



## nightowlbbw (May 15, 2006)

Reading The Da Vinci Code, just finished Three Weeks With My Brother.


----------



## ataraxia (May 15, 2006)

Vernor Vinge, The Blabber
Bruce Schneier, Applied Cryptography


----------



## love dubh (May 15, 2006)

No Logo, by Naomi Klein.
Hegemony or Survival by Noam Chomsky.

I wish I still had my busted, old copy of Tim O'Brien's "The Things They Carried." Phenomenal novel.


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 15, 2006)

Dracula Asylum by Paul Witcover.

It's the first in a series of new Universal Monsters novels. It's supposed to be a direct sequel to the 1931 Dracula movie. It's actually starting out a little slow.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 16, 2006)

The Firm by John Grisham


----------



## Baby Robot (May 28, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> No Logo, by Naomi Klein.
> Hegemony or Survival by Noam Chomsky.
> 
> I wish I still had my busted, old copy of Tim O'Brien's "The Things They Carried." Phenomenal novel.



I'm re-reading Jonathan Franzen's _The Corrections_, which totally ruled. Also, as I'm taking a trip (a cruise, with my family, hello 24-hour pizza!) I picked up a copy of the _Pastoralia_ short story collection by George Saunders. I read his "The 400 Pound CEO" in an old copy of _Harper's_ and got hooked, stellar author.

Naomi Klein is pretty awesome, and did well in the documentary adaptation of _No Logo_ as well, and O'Brien's latest, _July July_ is damn good reading. (and a damn good Decemberists song)


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 29, 2006)

I just finished _The Constant Princess_ by Phillipa Gregory. It was... feh. Okay. Not her best stuff. 

Other things I'm reading are:

_How to be your Dog's Best Friend_ by the Monks of New Skete
_Eleanor of Aquitaine_ a biography by DDR Owen
_A Thrall's Tale_ by Judith Lindbergh.


----------



## sunandshadow (May 29, 2006)

I'm reading Levi-Strauss's _The Raw and the Cooked_ (which is not about food, it is about doing structural analysis on south american myths.) I'm really enjoying reading the book because I'm learning how to do my own analysis of myths and folktales which are important to me, like _Beauty and the Beast_, which gives me insight into what kind of novel I want to write.


----------



## comngetmeFA (May 29, 2006)

Photorealism Since 1980--not really reading, just looking at the BEYOND AWESOME:shocked: paintings by photorealists like Richard Estes and Don Eddy. Photorealism is exactly what it means--acrylic and oil paintings rendered from photographs that virtually leave no distinction between photograph and painting.

Ukiyo-E--250 Years of Japanese Art -- again not really reading, I should be, but looking at the pieces

Oh, I recommend anyone who is interested in Japanese woodblock prints look at the _shunga _type prints, which are erotic _Ukiyo-E_ prints of the "floating world." amazing stuff.

And lastly Women in the Middle Ages and the Renaissance

I just went to the library about a week ago--Libraries are fun! (_Dork_) joking


----------



## sunandshadow (May 29, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> need to read more fiction, any suggestions? I really enjoy 19th century British novels and speculative fiction (octavia butler, ursula le guin)



I like Ursula LeGuin and some of Octavia Butler (Love Xenogenesis aka Lillith's brood, not too keen on the ones like Wild Seed) so I'll try to recommend some similar stuff.  Have you read Golden Witchbreed by Mary Gentle? In Conquest Born by C. S. Friedman? Cyteen by C. J. Cherryh? All good sociological science fiction with ethnic conflicts, like LeGuin and Butler write.


----------



## sunandshadow (May 29, 2006)

comngetmeFA said:


> Ukiyo-E--250 Years of Japanese Art -- again not really reading, I should be, but looking at the pieces
> 
> Oh, I recommend anyone who is interested in Japanese woodblock prints look at the _shunga _type prints, which are erotic _Ukiyo-E_ prints of the "floating world." amazing stuff.



I like Ukiyo-E  I think it's cool partly for its own merit, and partly because it's the historical root which modern anime style developed from. Do you like Art Nouveau? They flowing stylized linework is very similar, so people who like one usually also like the other. Art Nouveau is my favorite art style.:wubu:


----------



## Friday (May 29, 2006)

> All good sociological science fiction with ethnic conflicts...



I'm not sure I've every read anything from CJ Cherryh that couldn't be described this way. Marion Zimmer Bradley's Darkover books are another excellent example.


----------



## comngetmeFA (May 29, 2006)

sunandshadow said:


> I like Ukiyo-E  I think it's cool partly for its own merit, and partly because it's the historical root which modern anime style developed from. Do you like Art Nouveau? They flowing stylized linework is very similar, so people who like one usually also like the other. Art Nouveau is my favorite art style.:wubu:




Actually, I do like some art nouveau. I like the pieces by Alphonse Mucha, they do show the japanese woodblock print influence. and the serpentine, flowly lines are definitely beautiful of many art nouveau works.


----------



## sunandshadow (May 29, 2006)

comngetmeFA said:


> Actually, I do like some art nouveau. I like the pieces by Alphonse Mucha, they do show the japanese woodblock print influence. and the serpentine, flowly lines are definitely beautiful of many art nouveau works.


 My favorite art nouveau works are Victor Horta's whiplash curve architecture, and Lalique and Tiffany's glasswork.


----------



## comngetmeFA (May 29, 2006)

Lalique... Very nice stuff, I wish I owned one of his brooches.


----------



## Friday (May 29, 2006)

> I like the pieces by Alphonse Mucha



Am shopping for some art to hang in the house and found several pieces of his I love. The one I want the most (today anyway) is one called 'Winter'. Just gotta decide if I want/ought to spend that much.


----------



## rainyday (May 29, 2006)

Mixed in my own weird random rotation:

Either/Or, Volume 1
When Your World Falls Apart: Life Lessons from a Ground Zero Chaplain
The Year of Magical Thinking
Life After Life
A Grief Observed
Jane Eyre


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 29, 2006)

*The Encyclopedia of Ghosts and Spirits, by Rosemary Ellen Guiley.

MoonGoddess*


----------



## AlbRanger (May 29, 2006)

Re-reading Avalon by my favourite author, Stephen Lawhead. Really can't put it down - except for when I'm on here  .


----------



## ataraxia (May 29, 2006)

M. P. Shiel, The Purple Cloud

(Have I managed to out-obscure Fatlane and Obesus at their own thing yet?)


----------



## fatlane (May 29, 2006)

_The Private Life of Chairman Mao_ by Li Zhusui


----------



## Sweet Tooth (May 29, 2006)

Just finished reading Velvet Elvis by Rob Bell about an hour ago. [I recommend this to all the people involved in the various religion debates on the boards, regardless of your belief system.]

My brain candy picks are:
The Devil Wears Prada [gearing up for the movie]
Three for Cocktails
Once Upon Stilettos
[Do titles get underlined if they're in a list? It's been a long time since I took a course in grammar.]

In the process of reading through the Bible using a version called The Message.

About to start on The Renaissance Soul.

I love my local library.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

I'm reading the Dimensions boards. LOL


----------



## Fuzzy (May 29, 2006)

Sodoku for Dummies.. er.. Volume 1


----------



## maxoutfa (May 31, 2006)

The Confusion by Neil Stephenson - book two of the Baroque Cycle - historical fiction.


----------



## Zandoz (May 31, 2006)

This thread.


----------



## Paul Fannin (May 31, 2006)

reading my daily Baseball notes and Oakland A's scorecard


----------



## Mini (Jun 1, 2006)

Right now I've been reading a lot of information aboot evolutionary theory vs. creation theory.

Let's just say that the former is kinda kicking the fuck out of the latter.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 1, 2006)

_Quicksilver_ by Neal Stephenson - Book One of The Baroque Cycle
and
_A Short History of Nearly Everything_ by Bill Bryson - I want the Illustrated Edition!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jun 1, 2006)

_House of Leaves_ by Mark Danielewski.


----------



## ripley (Jun 2, 2006)

Sweet Tooth said:


> [Do titles get underlined if they're in a list? It's been a long time since I took a course in grammar.]
> 
> 
> I love my local library.


 

I thought in this sort of venue they were italicized? Anyone out there know? 

And ditto on the library love. I feel this sort of gloating glee when I come home with a two feet tall stack of hardcovers.  


Oh, right now Iamb reading _This Perfect Day_, by Ira Levin. It was recommended on the Dystopian novels thread.


----------



## Lear (Jun 3, 2006)

OK I'm seriously a geek, I went to the bookstore today and spent about $50 on 4 books.

>The Da Vinci Code
>Proven Guilty (hard back)
>Ruroni Kenshin #27
>xxxHolic #7 (it isn't perverted, just poorly translated)


----------



## FitChick (Jun 3, 2006)

"Derech Hashem" by Rabbi Moshe Chaim Luzzatto (medieval Italian kabbalistic rabbi.) My reading of it is actually ongoing, since I also use it for reference.

Other than that, "Chicken Soup With Chopsticks".


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 3, 2006)

Just finished "Running Blind" by Lee Childs

Until something else comes along, it's back to the extremely long "Biography of Benjamin Franklin"


----------



## ripley (Jun 3, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Just finished "Running Blind" by Lee Childs
> 
> Until something else comes along, it's back to the extremely long "Biography of Benjamin Franklin"




I've read all the Reacher books.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 4, 2006)

ripley said:


> I've read all the Reacher books.


They're hard to put down!


----------



## ripley (Jun 4, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> They're hard to put down!




I've got a crush on him. :smitten:


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 4, 2006)

The Ambler Warning by Robert Ludlum


----------



## gypsy (Jun 8, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Currently reading Stephen King's _Dark Tower V: Wolves of the Calla_.



That series rocked. I have to set aside some time to read the entire series back to back now that I finally have all the damn books.


----------



## gypsy (Jun 8, 2006)

I have two on the go right now:

_Burnt Bones _- Michael Slade
_The Alienist_ - Caleb Carr

Good gory stuff. LOL


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 8, 2006)

Cats Eyewitness by Rita Mae & Sneaky Pie Brown


----------



## Donna (Jun 8, 2006)

Kiss of the Night by Sherilyn Kenyon....it's pure brain candy


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 8, 2006)

gypsy said:


> That series rocked. I have to set aside some time to read the entire series back to back now that I finally have all the damn books.



Yeah, I dig what you mean, although I don't know that I could do that. I mean, I suffered a good deal of King burnout after the 1140-page _The Stand_. I don't know that I could read over 3,000 pages of his stuff all in one go like that.


----------



## Christina416 (Jun 8, 2006)

I guess you can say I'm reading 2 books right now. My fiction is The Lifeguard from James Patterson, and the other is a Forensics case book. Im taking an online class with Barnes and Noble on forensics. They have alot of online classes and book clubs (no credits of course) and they are free, you would just have to buy the book. For those that are interested it is www.barnesandnoble.com , then go to B&N University, it is alot of fun


----------



## gypsy (Jun 8, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Yeah, I dig what you mean, although I don't know that I could do that. I mean, I suffered a good deal of King burnout after the 1140-page _The Stand_. I don't know that I could read over 3,000 pages of his stuff all in one go like that.



You haven't read the whole series yet, have you?

As soon as I finished it, I started looking for crap copies of the novels at yard sales so I can reread them over and over.

It's positively spellbinding. And I thought the ending was brilliant.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 8, 2006)

gypsy said:


> You haven't read the whole series yet, have you?
> 
> As soon as I finished it, I started looking for crap copies of the novels at yard sales so I can reread them over and over.
> 
> It's positively spellbinding. And I thought the ending was brilliant.



I'm partway through VI now. And as much as I love King's style and the story, I still don't think that I'd be able to do it for that long. It'd be like watching all of the LotR movies in one go; I couldn't do it without breaks from it in between.


----------



## ataraxia (Jun 8, 2006)

Just finished Arthur Machen's Ornaments in Jade, and a collection of Robert Howard's horror shorts. Currently reading Hawthorne's Fanshawe.


----------



## ripley (Jun 8, 2006)

_The Lake of Dead Languages_ by Carol Goodman. It's pretty good...reads almost like a Greek tragedy.


----------



## gypsy (Jun 8, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I'm partway through VI now. And as much as I love King's style and the story, I still don't think that I'd be able to do it for that long. It'd be like watching all of the LotR movies in one go; I couldn't do it without breaks from it in between.



Perhaps it's just the Masochist Inside speaking, then, when I say I'd reread it.


----------



## Esme (Jun 18, 2006)

I'm resurrecting this thread because I love reading and love to see what others are reading and recommending. 

_The Sunflower_- Simon Weisenthal
_Cesar's Way_- Cesar Milan
_The Dance_ - Oriah Mountain Dreamer

Just finished:

_Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince_- J.K. Rowling (again)
_Old Man and the Sea_- Ernest Hemingway (for the umpty-leventh time)


----------



## Esme (Jun 18, 2006)

gypsy said:


> _The Alienist_ - Caleb Carr
> 
> Good gory stuff. LOL




I loved that one when I read it Gypsy.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 18, 2006)

I'm reading "The Fourth K" by Mario Puzo. An older one, but the only political stuff I can stomach is fictional.
Heehee...​


----------



## ataraxia (Jun 18, 2006)

The Transition of Titus Crow, by Brian Lumley

It's actually really bad, but it entertains me somehow anyway.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2006)

Sudoku for Dummies


----------



## ripley (Jun 19, 2006)

_The House of Mirth_, by Edith Wharton (and I am loving it...loved the movie, too)...and
_Goodnight Nobody_ by Jennifer Weiner


----------



## UberAris (Jun 19, 2006)

_Magic the Gathering: Guildpact_ (its ok, but I don't recomend it)


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Jun 19, 2006)

Currently in the midst of Stephen King & Peter Straub's _Black House_, part of a too-large pile of books that I've had sitting on a shelf for ages, all waiting to be read . . .

Also: a batch of _Little Lulu_ collections . . .


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 19, 2006)

_Terrorist _ by John Updike


----------



## Esme (Jun 19, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> I'm re-reading the Wheel of Time series by Robert Jordan. Book number 11 came out, and I want to re-familiarize myself with the characters before I take on the new book. For some reason, it's taking me longer this time around (sigh!). At least that will give my hubby time to read the new one before I get to it.



I had to give up on that series by about book 8.... Rand's mood swings and Nynaeve's hair pulling got on my LAST nerve. I did read a review that said book 11 really got back to the main thrust of the story, so I hope it works out. You'll have to let us know if it's any good!


----------



## Tina (Jun 19, 2006)

_The Bluest Eye_, by Toni Morrison.


----------



## mejix (Jun 19, 2006)

finished reading "portraits: talking with artists at the met, the modern, the louvre and elsewhere" by michael kimmelman, the chief art critic at the nytimes. apparently the book was based on a series that had appeared at the paper. some interviews are more interesting than others but overall a fun easy read if you are into the subject. 

working on "the accidental masterpiece" also by michael kimmelman. yes, they were next to each other at the library. not quite sure what kimmelman wanted to do here. some sort of high brow self help book like the alain de botton. (or whatever his name is). these are musings about the creative impulse in and out of the art world. also uneven but full of great stuff.





*


----------



## Esme (Jun 20, 2006)

Add to my list:

_The Evil Dead Companion_- Bill Warren

What can I say? I like Bruce Campbell! :eat2:


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 20, 2006)

Just finished Dorothy Ours book on Man O War
and a history on Freemasonry.


----------



## Esme (Jun 29, 2006)

_The Dante Club_- Matthew Pearl... not too sure about it yet, but it's warming up. Got good reviews too, so I'm hopeful!


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 29, 2006)

Right this momment i am reading this thread  But also reading Enigma & book hopping with Soul Prints.


----------



## thedarkeststar (Jun 30, 2006)

just finished Danse Macabre by Laurell K Hamilton this morning, will move on to the latest Stephanie Plum novel by Janet Evanovich whenever I get my hands on it. Have dedicated the summer to fluff and girl driven series'.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jun 30, 2006)

Started Caleb Carr's Killing Time. Am not into it, but am hoping the book draws me in soon. It's a futuristic mystery very unlike his previous novels, The Alienist and The Angel of Darkness.


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jun 30, 2006)

*Julia Quinn "On The Way To The Wedding" I read alot of romance set in the 1800's in England. All those Lords, Dukes, Ladies, ect.... I find it really romantic.*


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 30, 2006)

I just finished _Dark Tower VI: Song of Susannah_, and I'm thinking that I might try and read something like _The Art of War_ next. Something old and about military stuff.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 30, 2006)

Cat's Eye, Margaret Atwood
Shadow on a Tightrope: Writings on Fat Oppression (re-reading)
Rank and File Rebellion, Dan La Botz


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 30, 2006)

Just finished reading "Sam's Letters to Jennifer" by James Patterson. It was a very good easy read. Read it in 24 hours.

Currently reading: "The Plan" by Linda Lyle (not sure I'm gonna like this one?)


----------



## UberAris (Jul 1, 2006)

Dark tower V: wolves of the Calla (3rd time reading)

Iron Hands (second time)

Eye of Terror: Abbadons 13th Black Crusade (first time)


----------



## maxoutfa (Jul 1, 2006)

sunandshadow said:


> Have you read Golden Witchbreed by Mary Gentle? In Conquest Born by C. S. Friedman? Cyteen by C. J. Cherryh? All good sociological science fiction with ethnic conflicts, like LeGuin and Butler write.



In Conquest Born and it's sequel The Wilding are IMO two of the best books out there in any genre. I've spoken to hundreds of sci-fi fans who sadly have no idea who C.S. is - amazing! The Coldfire Trilogy is another fantastic set of work by her.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jul 1, 2006)

Just got through "Final Cut", Steven Bach's book on the movie Heaven's Gate and how it destroyed the studio that paid for it. A Hollywood book that's _interesting!_


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jul 1, 2006)

thedarkeststar said:


> just finished Danse Macabre by Laurell K Hamilton this morning, will move on to the latest Stephanie Plum novel by Janet Evanovich whenever I get my hands on it. Have dedicated the summer to fluff and girl driven series'.


 
Try Kim Harrison's three (witch series), the last one just came out, fun beach reads.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jul 1, 2006)

maxoutfa said:


> In Conquest Born and it's sequel The Wilding are IMO two of the best books out there in any genre. I've spoken to hundreds of sci-fi fans who sadly have no idea who C.S. is - amazing! The Coldfire Trilogy is another fantastic set of work by her.


 
If you want to take a step out of the ordinary you might want to try something by Nalo Hopkinson, start _with Brown Girl in the Ring._


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 1, 2006)

Well, after thinking about reading something really old, I decided that I'd go for something a little bit shorter. Simply 'cause I can fit it in my pocket easier. So I'm now reading Philip K. Dick's _A Scanner Darkly_.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jul 1, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I just finished _Dark Tower VI: Song of Susannah_, and I'm thinking that I might try and read something like _The Art of War_ next. Something old and about military stuff.



Blackjack, what did you think of it? I've read all of the books in the series, and have to say, was disappointed by the last few. Especially by the absurdity of Stephen King writing Stephen King into the story ... :doh:


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 1, 2006)

TraciJo67 said:


> Blackjack, what did you think of it? I've read all of the books in the series, and have to say, was disappointed by the last few. Especially by the absurdity of Stephen King writing Stephen King into the story ... :doh:



I thought that it wasn't as good as the other books in the series, but it kinda had to be written. And the absurdity was quite well-done, better than in most stories I've read where the author manages to get in there.


----------



## Esme (Jul 2, 2006)

I just finished _The Dante Club_... started very slowly, but ended up being really good. Maybe I'll try his next novel too.

Currently: _Map of Bones_- James Rollins

Another slow start I'm afraid.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 2, 2006)

The Heart Is A Lonely Hunter..Carson McCullers....read it a long time ago..

also..Cursed......a history of menstruation..


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm back on the more serious stuff for a bit...

I started re-reading "Kafir Boy" yesterday and instantly remembered why it's one of my favorites.​


----------



## Esme (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm reading _O Magazine_... because there's a piece in there written by Harper Lee, who hasn't published anything since _To Kill a Mockingbird_. I confess I'm kind of swoony.


----------



## Regular Bill (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm currently reading Paul Reikhff's book,"Chasing Ghosts". It's one of the best books I have read about the war in Iraq by someone who was actually their.

Bill


----------



## ripley (Jul 7, 2006)

_Broken For You_, by Stephanie Kallos.


----------



## JudgeDredd425 (Jul 8, 2006)

I just started my copy of _American Empire: The Victorious Opposition_ by Harry Turtledove. As someone with a great appreciation for history and the "what if this happened instead?" game, there is no finer writer.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jul 9, 2006)

JudgeDredd425 said:


> I just started my copy of _American Empire: The Victorious Opposition_ by Harry Turtledove. As someone with a great appreciation for history and the "what if this happened instead?" game, there is no finer writer.



My hubby *adores* Turtledove. I bought the book he wrote with Richard Dreyfus years before meeting him, but I felt like I needed a chart to keep track of all the characters.

I went with the brain candy with my latest book, something quite sacrilegious to Jane Austen fans - _Mr. Darcy Takes A Wife_.


----------



## ripley (Jul 9, 2006)

Sweet Tooth said:


> I went with the brain candy with my latest book, something quite sacrilegious to Jane Austen fans - _Mr. Darcy Takes A Wife_.




I'm a Jane-ite and kinda like the knockoffs.  There was one called _Persuaded_ (I think) that was set on Mackinac Island that wasn't half bad.


----------



## Esme (Jul 9, 2006)

Chasing Rumi- Housden


----------

